# I’m concerned, really concerned.



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I’m concerned, really concerned.

My father as born right after World War I. His life spanned The Depression, WWII, Korean War, birth of two children, Cuban Missile crisis, Viet Nam, Cold war, storm destruction of his business and sixteen POTUS. Dad wasn’t what we’d call a Prepper and he didn’t wear his emotions on his sleeve nor was he easily agitated. 

Mom as a child was shuttled from family member to family member. So before she would say “Yes” to Dad’s marriage proposal he would have to provide a house. Dad and Grandpa built the house, mom said “yes” and she still lives in that house.

I don’t know if it was the impression of The Depression or just his nature that inspired Dad to never go into debt. We didn’t have the latest gadget but we always had a full stomach, a dry roof over our heads and a warm place to sleep. And Dad left mom financially secured after his death.

When my mom starts expressing concerns about the direction the world is going, I had a tendency to write her concerns off as a normal part of the aging process. Mom has a family trusted live-in caregiver. When mom starts talking of getting meat filled freezers, additional home security and a firearm (mom is antigun!) her talk raised my eyebrow. It isn’t just my generation that sees the world is changing in an unfavorable direction but her generation too.

I believe I have decent OPSEC. I’m not seen in public dressed in camo, rifle slinged over my shoulder or NRA stickers on my vehicles. A guest could go through every room in our house and find no signs of firearms, SHTF preparations or any political affiliation. The public has been able to observe my demeanor during my 20 years of public service, 25 years on various Boards and 8 years as an elected official. I have a quiet, observant mentality which will not tolerate lies or decent. 

I believe my demeanor may have been detrimental to my OPSEC because I have been approached by Millennials. These Millennials are expressing concerns about the world’s direction too. That’s three generations!

I’m not much for “The sky is Falling” mentality every time the stock market dips, price of PM changes, the wind changes directions or a new “End of the World” book is released. But when the three present day generations are concerned, when the top POTUS contenders are even lower than the current POTUS (IMHO), I’m concerned, really concerned.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I think your concerns are well-founded. Just looking at the news is enough to make any sentient person fearful. In the last few weeks, we've seen North Korea testing missiles and resuming production of nuclear materials. They have two satellites that fly directly over the mainland US. China is arming the disputed artificial islands in the China Sea, Iran is testing missiles and thumbing their nose at the US over the nuclear "deal". Russian planes and subs are taunting our military, and just this morning, Ash Carter (Sec of Defense) had to warn Russia to play nice and stop teasing NATO. ISIS is still strong, still waging Jihad wherever it can. At home, we have a government that is ridiculously overgrown and bogged down in bureaucracy. The politicians are no longer public servants and are almost completely out of touch not only with what the populace _wants_, but what it _needs_ to survive. This country is relying on laws to legislate morality and values that 20 years ago were not legal issues but rather good behavior and "manners". An entitlement society has grown and people no longer know how to take care of themselves without help from the government. We are polarized by race, religion, ethnic beliefs, sexuality, gender, income, and region. Then, on top of all of this, we still have to worry about things like diseases (both naturally occurring and bioterrorism), natural disasters, the potential influx of terror through porous borders, the economy (and collapse thereof), and persecution from our own government over stupid things like the kid who was suspended for chewing his pop tart into a gun shape. Is it any wonder that we are members of this forum, seeking to lean from each other to make survival possible in the face of these challenges? Yet, the majority of the public are ignorant. They don't care about current events - unless the current events include Beyoncé and JayZ's domestic troubles, what the Kardashians are doing, and which movie star has an opinion on politics. We are more concerned about one word a comedian stated at the correspondents' dinner than we are about the restrictions on free speech and religious liberty occurring daily. Our presidential elections are becoming more of a joke every day- I'm sorry, but none of the current candidates in _any_ party are going to be able to pull this country out of the deep hole we are digging ourselves into.

Like you, LazyL, I am not of the "sky is falling" mentality- but I do think we are rapidly approaching "critical mass". I don't know what the final straw will be, but I do not think any of our preparations are in vain. I expect that as more and more regulatory burdens are placed on people, some are going to start to fight back. We've already seen it with the Bundy event in Nevada and the Oregon wildlife refuge standoff. I do not want to see another civil war in this country, nor do I advocate for it. However, I also miss the country I grew up in.

:soapbox2:

OK, I will step off of my soapbox now......... but let me pose a question to all of you. Do we just sit back and wait for the fecal byproducts to hit the rotating blades :shtf2:

or is there something we can and should be doing to prevent that from happening?

Thanks for letting me express my opinion, and I look forward to hearing answers to my question!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

"Critical Mass" is a term I frequently use in conjunction with the huge amount of radio transmissions going on around us, cell phones being the largest amount but also as one goes shopping in larger stores you are bathed in high frequency radio transmissions from employee two ways and inventory communication devices, most of which is at microwave frequency, makes you wonder if we aren't being slow cooked. Thing is I wonder at times if all this desire for constant contact by cell phones and other transmissions may reach critical mass and just shut down, maybe it's just wishful thinking, but what did we all do before cell phones? I happen to believe that we are in real trouble from rotten leadership to the extreme debt this country is in, but I go along with what one economist has said, all it will take to set off an avalanche is a snowflake, it probably won't be some huge event that sets off the collapse of this country, it will probably be some small unimportant happening that most people wouldn't give a second thought about. So what do we do? Just keep on prepping, every little thing done is better than doing nothing and in the process, do it without bragging, it's often best to keep it to yourself. You can help others understand things but don't let them know all you are doing. I sometimes say, "If I had the money to do this or that, here's how I'd do it.", basically saying if I had the money to do something rather than admitting I had been doing it.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dr. D.A., if you turned back the clock about 1500 years and substituted names like Caligula, the Saxons, Germania, Bacchus, Pretorians, etc., I'd think you were talking about the fall of an empire.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in karmic justice.
We let the communists into our schools, now our kids are communists, some even hate themselves because they are white.

We elected Fabian socialists and one worlders, now we're no longer human, we are a number and a bottom line.

We bowed our heads when we were told punishing our kids was bad for them, now your kid is on death row or dead.

We destroyed the gifts of the earth, lost pride in our identity, pissed away our parents legacy. I'm prepared to watch it burn, I'm prepared to burn with it.
Justice will be cruel and fast come the day it happens. You can feel it can't you? that knot like you feel when you just realize you're no longer on that
ladder, but airborne and ground 0 is coming fast! those who survive to rebuild will curse us for what we let happen to the greatest experiment ever undertaken.
WE let it fail and from now on mankind will believe he was designed to be a slave..and guess what? he was. KEEP ON PREPPIN'!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

In my opinion we are at the end of an age, so in effect the end of the world. whether the transition is smooth or catastrophic is the question. it really depends on if things slow down smoothly enough so that lack becomes the new normal. one very deep part of this question was answered in Magus' Wealth? thread http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/wealth-what-isnt-29043/

unless a whole lot of wisdom starts running things greed and status will crash the ship.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I personally think we're past the point of no return. I think a lot of people sense things aren't going well & feel the need to prepare. I see suspected preppers everywhere, in the homesteading movement, the tiny house movement, stocking up on sales at the grocery, getting gun licenses, homeschooling, local food buying. The writing is on the wall. People are waking up but I think it's too little too late unfortunately.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> I personally think we're past the point of no return. I think a lot of people sense things aren't going well & feel the need to prepare. I see suspected preppers everywhere, in the homesteading movement, the tiny house movement, stocking up on sales at the grocery, getting gun licenses, homeschooling, local food buying. The writing is on the wall. People are waking up but I think it's too little too late unfortunately.


You are right on, when we talk to people I tell them what I have done you may not be able to do, we just happen to hit a life cycle in 2002 that no longer exists, paradigms seem to be changing much quicker, I can't tell people to buy gold anymore because it is out of reach for most people to afford and actually silver is a better choice, junk silver to be exact, non collectable pre- 1965 dimes, quarters, fifty cent pieces and dollars. Collectable graded coins are generally way over priced. Anyway there are many things we were able to do in the early half of the 2,000"s that we can't do now, but we're still prepping the best way we can. Just because things look bleak don't give up trying to do the best you can with what you are able to do, it's better than sitting on your hands doing nothing.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you live in a country that has over $19 trillion in debt, a governing body that cares nothing about the national debt and just keeps adding to it then I think maybe you should be concerned for your future.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

hiwall said:


> If you live in a country that has over $19 trillion in debt, a governing body that cares nothing about the national debt and just keeps adding to it then I think maybe you should be concerned for your future.


I was at a school board meeting last night, and a lady was presenting to the board the plans for how to spend a large sum of federal money. They're required every year to present a plan for how to spend that money, and the amount MUST INCREASE EVERY YEAR. The city government takes great pride in how much grant money they pull down from the state and federal government, and the county routinely puts in an order for grants that are routinely given out.

If we are in such a huge pile of debt -- going on $20 trillion (and climbing) -- why in the name of God are they doling the cash out like water from a fire hose???

Doesn't anybody even care that we're drowning in debt?


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I think my concern about the way things are going has filtered down to my wife finally. I finally had convinced her to attend a close range gunfighting class with me that was about 6 hours away. While loading the truck with the necessities she noticed the AR that I stowed away. Normally that would have at least started a conversation about why I felt the need to include it, but this time she just asked if I was bringing hers too! 

I really hope we are all wrong, but the feeling that we aren't grows stronger every day.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> If we are in such a huge pile of debt -- going on $20 trillion (and climbing) -- why in the name of God are they doling the cash out like water from a fire hose???


That is easy to answer. Spending buys votes and budget cuts lose votes.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> I was at a school board meeting last night, and a lady was presenting to the board the plans for how to spend a large sum of federal money. They're required every year to present a plan for how to spend that money, and the amount MUST INCREASE EVERY YEAR. The city government takes great pride in how much grant money they pull down from the state and federal government, and the county routinely puts in an order for grants that are routinely given out.
> 
> If we are in such a huge pile of debt -- going on $20 trillion (and climbing) -- why in the name of God are they doling the cash out like water from a fire hose???
> 
> Doesn't anybody even care that we're drowning in debt?


I think the better question is: Why did they have any money to give away in the first place?


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> If we are in such a huge pile of debt -- going on $20 trillion (and climbing) -- why in the name of God are they doling the cash out like water from a fire hose???
> 
> Doesn't anybody even care that we're drowning in debt?


 Starcreek,
How many people have ever really seen the amount of money we're talking about? Most people see it more as Monopoly money - need more? Just print a few million. It's really easy to spend "play money", especially if it is not coming directly out of your wallet.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is the truth, to the best of my ability to discern it.

1. All nations are doomed to failure from the time that they are conceived.
2. Any nation that allows the have nots to vote anything out of the pockets of the haves is hastening it's own demise.
3. Unless you happen to be unbelievably wealthy, there is absolutely nothing that can be done to change anything at the national* level...and it would be difficult at best even then.
4. People in general are genuinely stupid and/or apathetic *because they have been trained as such*.
5. We live in a world of illusions, some of our own individual making.
6. I no longer care. It does me no good to spare energy for things I cannot change, instead I expend that energy on the things that I can.

*I did not use the word "federal" because IMHO, it is no longer correct. What is, and what is _supposed_ to be, are two entirely different things.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Since reading Mel Tappan in 1985 I have been preparing. Over the years I have a place to go and materials there to live with no contact for 5 years. Until recently I hoped the US would get its shit together and man up on world politics; but sad to say we are further down the rabbit hole. I have refined and made a place for me and my wife to live comfortable away from all the influences of society and will have a peaceful existence. As I approach 65 years of age we are discussing selling out of the "9 to 5" existence and going to the farm to live! Self Reliance and prepared is the only way! DON'T WAIT IT MAY BE TO LATE!!!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I understand everyones concerns.I must travel the world with my job and can very truthfully say that I am now scared to travel. I was never before but with planes and airports being bombed all the time.Being an American used to not be concerned as I KNEW my government would come get me if TSHTF at work. Now I'm postive just the oppsite.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay, so many have pointed out that our present, socialist, give-away, anti-business government and our avowedly socialists school systems are a problem to this country and taking it straight down the path of destruction, and the politics as usual is in power only for themselves and doesn't really give a rat's behind about the health of our nation. Yet many of those same people have a ton of excuses why they don't want the next president to be the unabashadly capitalist and political outsider who will most likely be up for election. We say the system can't be changed yet when one who is completely rejected by the political establishment of both parties runs for his first major public office using mostly his own money and actually knows what it's like to be successful in private business and to work his a$$ off to be succesful ... we act like he's one of the two worst choices for president in our nation's history.

We should be cheering him on. NOT acting like he's some kind of moron and only slightly better than Killary Klinton. 

Do you really believe that being pro-business and against the political establishment is a desirable trait? Then why whine and criticize the only candidate that hasn't made a career out of feeding from the public trough?

I don't believe Trump is any kind of savior simply because the political hacks and our socialist educational institutions are so deeply entrenched ... but ... it would be worth the show just to see how he could stir things up!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Okay, so many have pointed out that our present, socialist, give-away, anti-business government and our avowedly socialists school systems are a problem to this country and taking it straight down the path of destruction, and the politics as usual is in power only for themselves and doesn't really give a rat's behind about the health of our nation. Yet many of those same people have a ton of excuses why they don't want the next president to be the unabashadly capitalist and political outsider who will most likely be up for election. We say the system can't be changed yet when one who is completely rejected by the political establishment of both parties runs for his first major public office using mostly his own money and actually knows what it's like to be successful in private business and to work his a$$ off to be succesful ... we act like he's one of the two worst choices for president in our nation's history.
> 
> We should be cheering him on. NOT acting like he's some kind of moron and only slightly better than Killary Klinton.
> 
> ...


This post illustrates exactly why I no longer vote, and #5 from earlier.

I don't care if they "hate" him, or how successful he is at business. Neither has even the slightest relevance to how well he may be able to do the job. *Government is NOT a business. It is thievery and oppression at the muzzle of a gun, under the guise of legality through societal acceptance.
The fact that he wants the job makes him suspect.
The fact that he is a successful businessman and is using his own money ought to be clue enough as to his motives and expectation of personal profit/return on investment from this venture.*

They all talk a good game, but the reality is that all they want is more money and power, and less **** from anyone not in the club. It is only the methods to achieve it that differ between "teams". Not a **** one of them is fit for the political position he/she holds or is currently attempting to obtain. And yet, people will continue to hold fast to #5..."it'll be different this time".


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> This post illustrates exactly why I no longer vote, and #5 from earlier.
> 
> I do not want to come off as a TROLL, but this is how I feel about crying without voting. :brickwall:
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought the rule was if you don't vote you have no place to bitch and whine about the government.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> They all talk a good game, but the reality is that all they want is more money and power, and less **** from anyone not in the club. It is only the methods to achieve it that differ between "teams". Not a **** one of them is fit for the political position he/she holds or is currently attempting to obtain. And yet, people will continue to hold fast to #5..."it'll be different this time".


I guess you're not old enough to remember Reagan.

P.S. What Grimm said.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

crabapple said:


> Evil will rule if good men & woman do nothing.
> They do not take a stand.
> They do not speak up.
> They do not vote.


The only thing necessary for evil to flourish is for good men to do nothing. Therefore I ask you, what are you doing? Not for yourself, but for your community and nation?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> This post illustrates exactly why I no longer vote, and #5 from earlier.
> 
> I don't care if they "hate" him, or how successful he is at business. Neither has even the slightest relevance to how well he may be able to do the job. *Government is NOT a business. It is thievery and oppression at the muzzle of a gun, under the guise of legality through societal acceptance.
> The fact that he wants the job makes him suspect.
> ...


This is off on so many levels a person doesn't really know where to start!!!!!!!

First, to ANYONE who doesn't vote ... YOU are THE problem. You have let the rest of us down by not sharing in your responsibility as a citizen of this nation. You, above all people, have no legitimate basis to enter into any political discussion.

Second, being anti - government is a ridiculous stance. Mainly because it is unrealistic. There is always some form of government and must be to maintain security. Look around you and see what it is like to live in coutries with weak, disputed, or no governments. The people I know who preach the no-government approach would be the first to eat a sniper's bullet if the government did not protect them. What our founders envisioned is a government with limited power. It's a great idea but takes active participation from an informed populace. Non-voters are not active participants. They are passive and let things happen as they may then gripe and whine. If you don't vote then you shouldn't be taking part in political discussions.

Third, a person "wanting" to be president does not automatically make his motives suspect. Some people actually believe that they can make a difference and actuallly believe they are there for furtherance of the good of the nation. Unfortunately, many candidates have different ideas of how to bring this about.

Fourth, stating that a person using his own funds to become president is a clue as to his evil intentions is ... well ... the same logic used in the witch trials! "Let's tie them up and throw them in the river and if they drown they were innocent!!!" It is a stupid statement! I suppose that if a person uses other people's money to run for president then their motives are pure????? What nonsense!

I could go on with a dozen more flaws in what you wrote but I if others can't figure them out on their own then what I wrote won't make sense to them either.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Third, a person "wanting" to be president does not automatically make his motives suspect. Some people actually believe that they can make a difference and actuallly believe they are there for furtherance of the good of the nation. Unfortunately, many candidates have different ideas of how to bring this about.
> .


I have known several politicians in my life. A few of them well before they got into politics. The ones I knew before they got into politics we good men when first elected but became corrupted by the system. I knew one who ran for city council for one or two terms and then took a term off before running again. He didn't seem to get infected.

Perhaps Trump has an advantage in trying to remain honest. He certainly hasn't had to make many promises to get financed.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

azbison said:


> The only thing necessary for evil to flourish is for good men to do nothing. Therefore I ask you, what are you doing? Not for yourself, but for your community and nation?


First I held & hold a job, no gov hand out (it is a big thing, but most people do it, so it is not big in an uncommon way).I paid for everything my kids needed, never let the state pay their way, my kids, my responsibly.

Was a BSA scout leader for 10 year, worked on Eagle projects out side my troop. Worked on school projects & was in armed forces for 6 year, work though a local church when needed.

Got my kids to visit Central America, to see the different of other lands & how we all are the same in many ways, no matter where we live.

I pay taxes.
I vote.
There is more, but that would be like bragging.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

There is only so much we can do with our own strength. I went to see Franklin Graham when he visited Nashville last week, and I think he is on the right track. He said he had zero hope in either party, but absolute faith in the one above.

Pray..... with me.

We are starting a six week study at our church tonight that is titled "Prayer for Our Nation"


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> Doesn't anybody even care that we're drowning in debt?


 They care but I feel that officials cannot scale back or stop because the red flags would go up. As long as things seem normal, the people will keep spending, gong on vacation, buying new cars etc. I think the last time I heard of a scale back on funds was after Hurricane Katrina.

:lalala: This is the average American. They can add 1+1 but they refuse to. All those people who have extended themselves counting on tomorrow, if reality hits, it will not be pretty.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

A number of years ago I got into a debate / discussion / heated argument with some liberal family members, regarding what I refer to as simple economics. The topic was a living wage - same issue going around today. So here is the simple truth of economics and it does not require a degree. IF it costs more to make - it will cost more to buy! :factor10:

All pay scales will increase if the the minimum wage increases. DUH :nuts:Somebody with actual skill sets are not going to accept the same pay scale as non-skilled employees. 

When labor cost starts to equal cost of automation, more jobs are automated. Machines are easier to maintain than humans. - No unions, or HR department required. No government mandated benefits. 

Foreign imports (free trade) items cost more --- every job lost to imported items, equals additional drain (money) on our economy. Yes there was a time when our industrial technology could offset our higher wages / cost of living. That is no longer possible. Other countries copy / steal our technology and then use their substantially lower wages to drive our manufactures out of business. Don't even get me started on the ridiculous favorable trade rules we give competing countries. Here is a simple economic question: How can China buy our scrap metal, ship it to China, melt it down, form steel, ship it back to us, Cheaper than we can make it here? If you can answer this question, then you know why we need to change out trade laws, deals and probably politicians - both parties.

Until people can understand simply economics, I really don't believe they can / will understand the death dealing blow of our rising federal deficient. Most people do not understand a bankrupt nation will effect the poor and middle class, the rich will get the heck out of dodge. Printing money is not the same as having wealth. End of Rant.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> ...Until people can understand simply economics...


My wife has economics down to a science.

Her medical prescriptions come out of her income. A new prescription will cost her $200 a month...OH THE WORLD IS ENDING! She complained to the Doctor and our medical insurance company. They agreed on a substitute drug for $9 a month. :woohoo:

Major medical comes out of my Heath Saving Account. I've purposely have let the account accumulate, as we age and have more medical problems we will need it. Wife has some surgery scheduled. Yesterday Wife learned that if she had her surgery at a different hospital (a hour further away) it would cost me $900 less. She said no. :nuts:

This proves that some peoples interpretation of economics is based on whose pocket the money is coming from. :hmmm:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

^^^ That makes me sad....cuz I'm seeing lots of empty pockets.

Then what?




Jim


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> ^^^ That makes me sad....cuz I'm seeing lots of empty pockets.
> 
> Then what?
> 
> Jim


Person runs out of money they go to the city for "Financial Aid". City Politicians want reelected so they use your money to pass out more "Financial Aid".

City runs out of money so they appeal the the State. State Politicians want reelected so they use your money to provide "grants" to the Cities.

State runs out of money so they whine to the Federal Government. Federal Politicians want reelected so they print more money.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I've always taken heed of Granny's advice. Spend less than you make. Save before you spend.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I thought the rule was if you don't vote you have no place to bitch and whine about the government.


We haven't had a real choice for president since Reagan. We always get a presidential race with one globalist leftist stooge running against another globalist leftist stooge.

We have such a huge population of greedy people who want free stuff from the government. You can't get elected telling people that the government is near bankruptcy and spending has to go down.

Obama is deliberately bankrupting the country. Both by spending and by opening the flood gates of illegal immigration. Those people have high incarceration rates, high illegitimacy rates, and they will get a lot more in benefits than they will ever pay in taxes.

We're also nearing the end for the petro-dollar and for the dollar itself. You have to wonder what Saudi Arabia was planning for them to be to be threatened with the release of 9/11 material. Are they secretly selling oil to the Chinese in yuan? Were they thinking of abandoning the dollar altogether?

We still have World War 3 on the horizon. Obama continues to provoke the Russians and the Chinese despite the US have the smallest armed forces since before World War 2. He's also allowing the US military to fall into disrepair. The globalist plan is for America to lose World War 3. Maybe America ends up giving Hawaii to the Chinese and Alaska back to the Russians.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> My wife has economics down to a science.
> 
> Her medical prescriptions come out of her income. A new prescription will cost her $200 a month...OH THE WORLD IS ENDING! She complained to the Doctor and our medical insurance company. They agreed on a substitute drug for $9 a month. :woohoo:
> 
> ...


My mom has economics down to a science as well. She had heart surgery scheduled for this past Jan. She found out it was going to cost $32K out of pocket at one of the top ten cardiac hospitals in the country where she wanted the surgery. She refused to have it done at one of the top 500 hospitals closer to their home for less.

She and my dad found out the surgery would cost nothing if they changed her insurance company and coverage. The insurance would cost $6K a year just for her. So they changed the insurance and saved $26K on my mom's heart surgery. Not to mention she has to have a second heart surgery this year. Not the same one but a secondary procedure.

Now my dad wants to switch to the same insurance for himself (my dad is a cyclist and gets injured every year). He is concerned that $12K a year in health care will eat up their savings and there will be nothing left to pass down to me by the time they die (estimated in their late 80s). I told him that living long enough to see his granddaughters graduate high school and maybe even college was enough for me.

Normally my dad is the number expert but my mom won this round.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> We haven't had a real choice for president since Reagan. We always get a presidential race with one globalist leftist stooge running against another globalist leftist stooge.
> 
> We have such a huge population of greedy people who want free stuff from the government. You can't get elected telling people that the government is near bankruptcy and spending has to go down.
> 
> ...


We need to reopen the penal farms. Prisoners have to work for their keep or be deported or executed.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I've always taken heed of Granny's advice. Spend less than you make. Save before you spend.


Could you please relay that advice to our government?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> We need to reopen the penal farms. Prisoners have to work for their keep or be deported or executed.


Yes! Inmate, here is your choice:
1. labor
2. deported
3. executed

I noticed there was no recreation in your choices, Grimm. It is absolutely nuts to me that inmates spend their days in recreation! WTH! We really have gone off the rails here. 3 square meals a day, a bed, a roof over their heads, and recreation all day, except when there is lock down.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Yes! Inmate, here is your choice:
> 1. labor
> 2. deported
> 3. executed
> ...


I know that back in the day (20s and 30s) if an inmate did their job everyday for a certain length of time (1/3/6/12 months) with no days off or bad behavior they got to go into town (as part of a chain gang) and see a movie. But they were not allowed if they did not do their jobs. They also got the mornings off on Sunday for chapel but the afternoons were back to work.

We need to cut government spending by putting these criminals back to work building our roads, working on farms growing food etc. This will also give them skills when they get out to make a living.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The PC police will never allow such a thing.


:brickwall:

Jim


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> The PC police will never allow such a thing.
> 
> :brickwall:
> 
> Jim


Lock them up too! Make them work for their share because we all know most of them are getting hand outs as well.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh, my....don't y'all know we are not allowed to call them prisoners, felons, inmates, or convicts? We are supposed to call them "justice-involved individuals" or "incarcerated persons", as that is a kinder, gentler way to refer to these people and we do not want to offend anyone! Besides hurting feelings, those terrible names may keep folks with a propensity towards "justice-opposed misdeeds" from finding gainful employment and housing.

George Orwell must be so proud!!!!

:gaah:


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

phideaux said:


> The PC police will never allow such a thing.
> 
> :brickwall:
> 
> Jim


Wrong. Nonviolent offenders pick up my trash and recycling every week. They also do the highway cleanup, small construction jobs, and lawn care on the public golf courses. It's a mix. Some people like to see them working, but others see them as slave labor for privatized correction facilities that undercut honest people offering the same service. The city boasts that it saves millions, but I still pay an 9% city tax. It's a little uncool to see a prison detail right across the street from your child's school, but these guys owe just enough time left to make it worth their while to not screw things up.


----------



## benny (May 6, 2016)

Hi all I am new here and this is my thought on all this.
We have the power!!! but we do not stick together.
We vote and I am part of we for the lesser of two evils.
We need to wright in NON OF THE ABOVE! and that's just to start the ball roiling. It well take time no quick fix. We need to put the news media in there place how boycott there commercials hit them in the pocket and yes there's more and I don't have all the answerers but its a start We need a GOoD man to run the gov but they well not step up for all the BS they have to go threw.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ob...ol-restrooms/ar-BBsZoch?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=wispr

Obama Administration to Issue Decree on Transgender Access to School Restrooms


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im now done with this. The government is acting like a mob. You dont have to do this but if you dont we arnt going to get YOUR money back. Screw that. Im not paying protection money to the people who are going to hurt me. Im 100% behind Trump.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

We really are at a tipping point as far as our national philosophy goes. For the past 200 years, we have been a country where you had the OPPORTUNITY to rise above yourself IF you worked hard and applied yourself. Now, we have tolerance, political correctness, micro-aggression, social justice, blah blah blah. If you want to take something from somebody scream bloody murder that it is your right, and get even, riot, file lawsuits. We have always been a compassionate nation, but now that is being used against us, and when we draw a line, or build a wall, we are being ugly, intollerant, racist or worse.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Just a thought....










hmmmmmm

Jim


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm concerned, really concerned.
> 
> My father as born right after World War I. His life spanned The Depression, WWII, Korean War, birth of two children, Cuban Missile crisis, Viet Nam, Cold war, storm destruction of his business and sixteen POTUS. Dad wasn't what we'd call a Prepper and he didn't wear his emotions on his sleeve nor was he easily agitated.
> 
> ...


I know personally that things are getting bad as my husband finally agreed to being prepared, and switched to a conservative viewpoint out of the blue awhile ago. I didn't argue, I just went with the flow of it all. :eyebulge: Now I can be serious and discuss our preps with him, and know we're on the same page. It's so nice, and also very concerning.


----------

